# Osmo Polyx-Oil



## woodbloke (3 Dec 2006)

Am thinking about a finish for elm and was wondering if anyone had used this stuff (available from Bagpress) and what they thought of it. Its recommended by John lloyd in F&C but I would be interested to see what others have to say. Many thanks - Rob


----------



## Jake (5 Dec 2006)

I've used a bit of it on a teak door threshold - seems fine, nice subtle sheen. I'm intending to try it out as general finish but haven't had the chance yet.

Expensive...


----------



## woodbloke (6 Dec 2006)

Jake - I was mildly surprised when I saw the cost - about £15 (plus postage and VAT - not sure?) which makes me think that Bagpress have a monopoly on it - I wonder if its for sale anywhere else? - Rob

Edit - just done a bit of Googling for it, lots of people stock it


----------



## houtslager (6 Dec 2006)

be quick with an answer asI am coming to the UK in a day or 2 
OSMO hard wax oil is a tough - very tough modified oil finish with high solid base.They have a large range of colours and sheens so chosse one and let me knkow as I have a very good supplier in A'dam, so I can bring some over if needed.

HS


----------



## Jake (6 Dec 2006)

woodbloke":37ljowmt said:


> Jake - I was mildly surprised when I saw the cost - about £15 (plus postage and VAT - not sure?) which makes me think that Bagpress have a monopoly on it - I wonder if its for sale anywhere else? - Rob
> 
> Edit - just done a bit of Googling for it, lots of people stock it



That must be a little can, right?

Mine was £30 or £40 for a normal paint can size (2.5 litres or 5 litres, I can never remember), but that was without any shopping around.


----------



## woodbloke (6 Dec 2006)

Jake - that's about the size of it - £15 or so for .75L tin, roughly £40 for a 2.5L tin. John Lloyd tested this stuff recently in F&C and was very impressed so I thought I would give it a go. Did find a place on the net that did 'taster' pots of 40ml for about £3 so I'm inclined to have a go with a little pot first - Rob


----------



## Freetochat (6 Dec 2006)

I am looking for a finishing oil that does not have a yellow tint as in Liberon etc. for use on Ash. Patina Wax was suggest elsewhere, but for tables I have my doubts as to the wear. Can anyone advise whether this finish is clear?


----------



## houtslager (6 Dec 2006)

i fyou get the clear version not tinted then yes it will take anything you throw at it - EXCEPT Women [ or that matter men :shock: ] WEARING HIGH HEELS !


----------



## Freetochat (7 Dec 2006)

houtslager":2teutugr said:


> i fyou get the clear version not tinted then yes it will take anything you throw at it - EXCEPT Women [ or that matter men :shock: ] WEARING HIGH HEELS !



Thanks for that, I'll get a small tin and give it a try.


----------



## woodbloke (2 Feb 2007)

Ordered a tin of the matt Osmo Polyx yesterday late yesterday afternoon from www.vanillaeurope.co.uk. They say on their site next day delivery and its just arrived, what's better, no charge for carriage :lol: Impressive service - Rob


----------



## Matt_S (8 Feb 2007)

I've just ordered a tester tin too, think it could be just what I need both for my current furniture project and also for our stairs once we've stripped them.

Gone for satin as SWMBO wanted it and the furniture is for her sewing room!


----------



## woodbloke (12 Feb 2007)

I've just put on the second very thin coat, very easy to apply and then its just buffed with a duster when completely dry. Clean brushes in sugar soap and washing up liquid - seems to work - Rob


----------

